# [TEST] X-Plane Airliner



## Alix75 (18 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous, je vais faire le premier test de ma vie (wouhahouuu ).

Il s'agit là du tout nouveau : *X-Plane Airliner* (sorti hier).


_C'est parti !_

J'ouvre l'application, qui coûte (momentanément) 3,99. Notez qu'elle ne nécessite pas X-Plane 9 bien sûr, et sachez qu'à la fin de ce test, je ferai un petit comparatif pour comparer les deux apps.

Une fois le chargement terminé, j'arrive directement sur la piste...




_Effectivement vous ne rêvez pas, ils ont bien ajouté deux nouveautés dans le cockpit, à savoir une manette de réglage pour les "*Speed Brake*" (pour freiner grâce à des volets placés sur les ailes) et une manette "*Trim*"._


Bon alors je présente rapidement la navigation dans le jeu :
En haut au milieu du cockpit virtuel vous avez 6 "boutons" avec des images (voir screen ci-dessus).
Les 4 premiers boutons servent à changer de vue, le 5 (tout à droite) sert à rentrer dans les menus du jeu (que je vais vous présenter), et le 6ème en bas, sert à voir le tableau de bord, pour y voir l'horizon artificiel, mais aussi pour pouvoir y régler une fréquence ILS.


Maintenant, je vais vous présenter les menus ! Grâce à eux, le jeu propose plusieurs type de vols, de quoi passer un sacré bout de temps ! :love:




_C'est la carte, elle peut servir à chercher les aéroports près de vous et leurs fréquences ILS. On peut aussi cliquer sur le bouton "Random Flight" pour être dans un endroit choisi au hasard, dans des conditions climatiques choisies au hasard ausssi.
Et on peut choisir bien sûr en cliquant sur un des quatre boutons commençant par "TO" (Abréviation de "Take Off") de décoller, ou d'atterrir (le jeu vous placera dans l'axe de la piste, assez près de la piste) avec un des quatre boutons commençant par "FIN"._


Notez que tellement la carte est remplie d'aéroport (98 !!), il est vrai que l'on y voit pas grand chose... Alors on peut zoomer ! De la même façon qu'on zoom sur une photo (en rapprochant ou éloignant les doigts) :




_Une fois le zoom fait, on voit beaucoup mieux les fréquences ILS des aéroports _


Ensuite nous avons l'onglet "Plane" pour choisir un avion parmi les 4 dispos :






L'onglet "Weight" pour régler le poid de son avion :






L'onglet "Time" pour régler l'heure :




_Vous avez donc le choix entre : Après midi, Crépuscule, Soir, Nuit_


Puis l'onglet "Sky" qui sert à régler la météo :




_Vous pouvez d'abord choisir le temps parmi les "5 images". (Nuageux, dégagé, brumeux, etc...). Puis la visibilité (cela réglera l'importance de la brume)._


L'onglet "Wind" vous servira à régler la puissance et la direction du vent :






Puis pour finir, l'onglet "Set" vous servira à régler le son du jeu, l'accéléromètre, etc :







Allons voir les *4 avions* dispos...
Nous avons donc, 3 Boeing et 1 Airbus (Grrrr...).
Un boeing 747, un 777 et un 787.
Côté Airbus, nous avons l'A380. Mais (vous allez le voir vous même) il est plus petit que le B747... N'y a-t-il pas un problème ? :hein:


Voici le Boeing 747 :






Voici le Boeing 777 :






Voici le Boeing 787 :






Et enfin, voici l'Airbus A380 :






*Nous voici près à décoller ! So let's do it* 

J'attache ma ceinture (*hum hum*), j'avertis mes passagers du décollage, et c'est parti !
Je met la manette des gazs au max ("Throt" dans le cockpit), j'active un peu les volets ("Flap" dans le cockpit), et me voici fin prêt !
Le décollage est très simple !

Une fois décollé, je vais me diriger vers un aéroport tout proche, et quelle surprise vais-je avoir à votre avis ?
Et bien, il y a des *feux PAPI* pour atterrir !
_Les feux PAPI servent à connaître le bon angle de descente._




_Ici, mes feux PAPI sont rouges (il y en a 4). Donc je suis trop bas par rapport au plan de descente de la piste._





_Ici, j'ai deux Rouges et deux Blanc, alors mon plan de descente est parfait, il ne me reste plus qu'à le maintenir ! (Plus facile à dire qu'à faire...)_

Si j'avais eu 4 feux Blanc, alors j'aurai été trop haut.


_Notez que dans les deux derniers screens, je n'étais pas de l'axe de la piste..._

Avec cela, *plus d'excuses* pour rater un atterrissage ! 



Pour terminer ce petit test/présentation, voici deux screens du 787 en plein vol :love:










*Conclusion du test :*

X-Plane Airliners vaut-il vraiment le coup ? A 3,99, oui totalement ! C'est un simulateur de vol à part entière, avec des réglages divers permettant des vols réalistes dans toutes conditions de vol.
Mais attention, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il est très dur à manier ! Contrairement à la version Mac, cet X-Plane est très simple, vous n'avez que 4 manette (gaz, volets, aéorofreins et "trims") et le reste se fait à l'accéléromètre !

De plus, vous pouvez vous entraîner facilement à atterrir, ou à décoller (même si pas besoin d'entraînements pour ce dernier ) grâce à la carte, qui vous placera (pour un atterrissage) dans l'axe de la piste, et tout près de celle-ci.


Les défauts du jeu ? Je ne suis pas très critique... Alors honnêtement je n'en vois pas beaucoup...
J'aurai bien aimé un pilote automatique (incluant la possibilité de faire un atterrissage aux instruments), des avions un peu plus réalistes (par exemple le 747 plus grand que l'A380 non merci...).
Mais je crois que c'est tout !


Alors, j'en viens à la comparaison avec "X-Plane 9". Rappelons qu'X-Plane 9 coûte 7,99 contre 3,99 pour X-Plane Airliners.
Ayant les deux, il faut déjà savoir que X-Plane 9 n'a pas d'avions de ligne, si c'est ce que vous vouliez, il vous faudra Airliners.

Mais, X-Plane 9 a des plus petits avions (toujours 4 différents), et les sensations de vitesse sont un peu moins au rendez-vous (sans doute due au gabarit des avions proposés ).

Bref, Airliners propose deux manettes de commande en plus que X-Plane 9, pour plus de "contrôle" (les manettes d'*aérofreins* et de "*trims*").

*MAIS, et surtout !* *X-Plane 9 n'a que 3 aéroports, tandis que Airliners en a 98  Et inutile de dire que la map d'Airliners est évidemment plus grande !*


Donc oui, *Airliners vaut bien plus le coup que X-Plane 9*, rassurez-vous, ces deux versions sont identiques dans les menus, la présentation, etc...
La seule différence réside dans les avions, les deux manettes de commande et la carte plus grande pour Airliners.

Petit détail : je trouve quand même les avions d'Airliners un peu moins soignés que ceux de X-Plane 9...



*Note :* *17/20* 




*Test réalisé par Alix*​


----------



## gabilolo (1 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme,vraiment pas mal ce jeu


----------

